# MECA DENVER 6/19/



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm putting it together now. I will post up the details as soon as I get it put together. It is looking like the date is good. Will post up more Info as it comes together. The venue will be in Westminster Colorado.

Some Info avail here. Concert Car Audio: MECA COMPETITION
Like I said. I just started putting this together today. Will have more details by end of next week.

Thanks, Hope you can make it.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

looks like we may have to make a trip back to Den in June.... 

Load up and bring yourself down to ALb for our show April 18th.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i am glad andy has posted this here, to the colorado people that post on here, we really need you in on this , andy has put a lot of effort into this. the night before the show, steve stern, the head of meca, is going to be at this event doing judges training. there will be an opportunity to join meca as well. we really need to support this. meca is really the best choice right now because they have a lot of flexibility in terms of classes for sq. this give people the chance to learn more about sq and get exposure to a fun competition event. this is going to be a part of a series of shows that we are working to put together. come out and have a great time!

if you are interested in finding out more, please contact andy or myself and we will gladly tell you more!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Jesus, finally something local! I am so grateful for all of your hard work gents! Hopefully the install will be done by then.....See you in June all.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

For anyone looking for a warm up we have our fisrt MECA show here in Alb, NM on the 18th of April. we are also going to do a CAN (Car Audio Nationals) SQ event the same day this event will have a seperate entry fee of $20.00 1/2 of which will go back into the till for the prize money... 1st, 2nd, and 3rd will win some amount of prize money. amount will depend on the number of entries. need a minimum od 5 entries for this. for more info on CAN check out their site at Car Audio Nationals


----------

